# 2 Years of Stomach Pain, rectal pain - Now severe chest pain



## hcvt (Jan 5, 2016)

I am 17 and have been having stomach pain for over two years. It first started with just stomach pain. The pain was like severe/sharp bursts which lasted a few minutes to an hour and occurred almost everyday. I went to a pediatric GI and had stool samples done and those came back fine. The pain lessened and I decided to put it off. In June of 2015 I started having more severe pain again, along with rectal pain, a lot of mucus in my stool, and back pain. I went to a PT for the back pain, which didn't help. I also went back to the same GI and he ordered a endoscopy and colonoscopy. The results were acid reflux (which I never had symptoms of, a bacterial overgrowth in the lower intestine). I was put on Omeprazole, Bentyl for two weeks, and a probiotic stronger than VSL3. Towards the end of the two weeks I was feeling better - no stomach pain, no mucus. During the last few days on the Bentyl, I started having the symptoms that I previously had, along with severe chest pains. I went off all prescriptions to see if that relieved any pain. I was prescribed Carafate to remedy the chest pain, but it didn't help. I am still having the same symptoms. The rectal pain is very severe and gives me chills. My parents and I are at a loss of what to do. We have already had a second opinion at Dartmouth, but the doctor had no suggestions.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey my name is brittany, i recently had all of these symptoms. please do me a favor and find out from your doctor if they took biopsies during your endoscopy/colonoscopy. Because my doctor didnt see anything with her eye during my procedure, but the biopsies showed that my colon was inflamed. Now im on a super streong antibiotic and if this doesnt work, im being treated for IBD. so just be on the safe side and find out if biopsies were taken. Hope you feel better soon


----------

